

ApplePy - Apple ][ emulator in python - dajobe
http://jtauber.com/applepy/

======
rplnt
Was expecting rather huge project and got 650 lines of python. Impressive.

~~~
nvictor
was impressed as well. a very nice work.

------
timinman
Seawolf!

